# Suche Java-Bücher für Fortgeschrittene



## K-Man (3. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Büchern für Java. Habe schon einige Kenntnisse in Java (allgemein, Swing, AWT, Threads, Collections, Utility-Klassen...) und suche jetzt nach Büchern, damit ich mein Wissen vertiefen kann.
Habe bis jetzt das Buch "Handbuch der Java-Programmierung" von Guido Krüger durchgearbeitet.
Gibt es zum einen ein gutes Buch, dass mir zB die Thematik um Interfaces näherbringt? Wie ich zB am besten Interfaces anwende und warum? Wie ich damit am besten die Trennung zwischen Model und Controller/View machen kann? Design in Java halt :wink: 
Zum anderen ein allgemeines Buch, damit ich meine allgemeinen Kenntnisse in Java verbessern und erweitern kann. Ich hab mir heute mal das Buch "Effektiv Javaprogrammieren" gekauft. Mal sehen, was es bringt. Aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja ein paar gute Bücher, die zu mir passen könnten


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch kein gutes - tiefgehendes Buch - bzgl Interfaces oder MVC gefunden...
Ein gutes für fortgeschrittene Swing Buch ist: http://www.manning.com/robinson2


----------



## K-Man (4. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch kein gutes - tiefgehendes Buch - bzgl Interfaces oder MVC gefunden...
> Ein gutes für fortgeschrittene Swing Buch ist: http://www.manning.com/robinson2


Danke für den Tipp. Ich werd mir das Buch mal vormerken


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

wegen Interfaces: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4819&highlight=interfaces


----------



## K-Man (4. Jun 2004)

Das Buch scheint echt gut zu sein. Werd es mir wohl zulegen. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## nollario (6. Jun 2004)

ich bin ja mehr der o'reilly fan:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-4/ref=sr_aps_prod_4_2/302-9694626-8854462

find ich ganz gut... in englisch leider nur verfügbar


----------

